# On Hiatus from Orchids



## Jon in SW Ohio (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, as some of you have noticed, I am not able to be around much anymore with work, the reef tank, and all the other stuff going on and I think it's time I just take a long and much needed break from the hobby. I am also planning on selling/giving away a good portion of my collection and reducing it to a couple dozen or less plants since I feel like I'm just not spending enough time to adequately care for them all. I have been putting this off for a while since the temperatures were too cold to ship plants, but now spring is here and the time is ideal.

I will be compiling a list of what's available, so if there's anything in particular anyone's looking for let me know. I'll still try to stop by every once in a while when I have time.

Jon


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Jon, 

You have a PM.  
Sorry to hear you won't be around too much, do please stop in and say hi when you can! You'll be missed around here!!


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 1, 2007)

hey Jon,

It's always a pity when a collection has to be reduced, but it seems to be the cycle of things.

If you want to replace orchids with some gesneriads, give me a holler. They take less light, stagnant air, standard home temps, and the rhizomatous ones will come back even if you kill them.


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 1, 2007)

Jon, I really appreciate the sanderianum division. That's quite generous of you. I'll let you know when it arrives.

Zach


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, I knew I should have sounded more off the wall...

For those I haven't talked too, apologies in advance but....


APRIL FOOLS!!!!


I should also add, you guys will be seeing a lot more of me. Work is finally slowing down and things are finally growing and blooming now that the sun is out! Now to dust off the camera...

Jon


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2007)

And here I was shedding tears over our loss of you as the only diplomatic Admin. we have around here. I was becomming concerned that the other two of us would have to start being nicer. 

:sob:


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 1, 2007)

man, you should have let it go until midnight at least.

So I was going to PM you about gesneriads today anyway, since you mentioned something about them before. I'm doing some spring repotting and such, and starting to ship some extras off to friends. Let me know if you're on the look out for anything.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 1, 2007)

Dammit man! I just cussed out loud reading this thread. 
My laptop died last night, so I am surfing on my Palm. I can only read one post at a time. Jon, you suck. : )


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, Jon, I like your second post better than the first one.


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Dammit man! I just cussed out loud reading this thread.
> My laptop died last night, so I am surfing on my Palm. I can only read one post at a time. Jon, you suck. : )



Dude, what happened to your desktop?


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't have a desktop. We have an old Dell laptop that Brandy is using to finish her bachelors degree online. I can barely get some time in when she goes to the bathroom.


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> I don't have a desktop. We have an old Dell laptop that Brandy is using to finish her bachelors degree online. I can barely get some time in when she goes to the bathroom.



One word. 


Padlock.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 1, 2007)

next thing i thought you'd be telling us about the new free google broadband


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2007)

Hahaha...

So, Bri, you really get a new car today? Not sure I'd buy one today, frankly....


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 1, 2007)

actually, i got it yesterday. it's for real!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

HAHAHA, I totally missed April fool's day, thanx for the laugh.


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Apr 4, 2007)

Note to self:

READ THE WHOLE THREAD BEFORE REACTING!!!!

BAH!


----------



## TADD (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah when I first read this I could feel the elbowing and pushing to fill up his PM box....


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 4, 2007)

I saw that coming...I know there is no way Jon would give up orchids, but you can send me a few of you overstock plants.


----------

